# Porfavor!!! Fallo al iniciar Dhcpd automaticamente

## kamus_crystal

Porfavor necesito AYUDA no puedo iniciar automaticamente el demonio dhcpd pero manualmente SI y no hay problemas!!!! porfa ayuda ya llevo un buen con esto y no me queda!!!  :Crying or Very sad:  lo reinicia y agarra sin problemas pero manualmente dando el tipico /etc/init.d/dhcpd start Pero lo agrege en el sector por defautl con rc-update add dhcpd default Y NO JALA!!!!!!!!! bueno al reiniciarlo tengo que hacerlo a mano pero tiene que estar arriba para cuando no este YO HELP HELP!!!!!!

Les agradecere mucho porfa!!!

Ahh me faltaba decir Ya lo intente casi todo

lo desinstale y lo volvi a emerger pero no jala

Siii ya he añadido 

rc-update add eth0 default 

pero no es que necesite el Dhcp como cliente sino como servidor !!! buuu

HELP HELKPLast edited by kamus_crystal on Wed Dec 20, 2006 6:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

A mientras que te den la respuesta correcta, prueba añadir el comando que usas para iniciar el servicio a este fichero: /etc/conf.d/local.start

(lo que hara que el comando sea ejecutado como root por el servicio local)

SAludos

PD: Bienvenido al foro  :Wink: 

----------

## kamus_crystal

Waoo esto es el lapsos de segundo!! muchas gracias ya habia visto esa opcion

Pero....

En el archivo de configuracion se pone asi en seco???? osea asi normal ejemplo:

/etc/init.d/dhcpd start

Asi nada mas????

No lleva algun extra por que he visto los ejemplos y traen algo como por ejemplo...

servicio="/etc/init.d/servicio"

Toy correcto equivocado??? o quep ayuda!!!!

P.D. Muchas gracias por la bienvenida

 *ekz wrote:*   

> A mientras que te den la respuesta correcta, prueba añadir el comando que usas para iniciar el servicio a este fichero: /etc/conf.d/local.start
> 
> (lo que hara que el comando sea ejecutado como root por el servicio local)
> 
> SAludos
> ...

 

----------

## opotonil

Hola,

la verdad que yo cuando quiero iniciar automaticamente una interface de red con dhcp lo que añado al nivel de ejecucion default es la interface de red, configurando esta para que use dhcp.

Dicho de otra manera:

```

rc-update add eth0 default # O como se llame tu interface de red

```

y ahora configura "/etc/conf.d/net" para que utilice dhcp, en principio si no encuentra ninguna configuracion en este fichero asume dhcp.

Para mas informacion: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4

Salu2.

PD: Actualmente con udev-103 no necesito ni añadir eth0 al nivel de ejecucion default, el udev solito detecta las interfaces de red y me las intenta levantar con los datos de "/etc/conf.d/net", asumiendo dhcp si no se especifica ninguna configuracion.

----------

## TheCraCk

has puesto 

```
 rc-update add eth0 default 
```

pon

```
 rc-update add net.eth0 default 
```

----------

## inconexo

Um... vayamos por partes... te da algun error arrancandolo en la linea de comandos? (Ej.)

```
/usr/sbin/dhcpd -q -pf /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf -user dhcp -group dhcp -chroot /chroot/dhcp
```

Bien, si no te da error puede que el problema este en:

```
/etc/conf.d/dhcpd
```

Comprueba si tienes "chroot" en el demonio, o bien las tarjetas de red para las que tienes activo el servidor

Tambien comprueba el listado de un "ps aux|grep -i dhcp" con el comando que deberia de ejecutar

Un saludo!

----------

## kamus_crystal

Siii ya he añadido 

rc-update add eth0 default 

pero no es que necesite el Dhcp como cliente sino como servidor !!! buuu es para que asigne direcciones !!!!!!!!!!!!!

En el Arranque no saca algun mensaje de  error en si, solo indica que no levanto el sercio con unos [!!] en lugar del tipico [OK]

y el 

/etc/conf.d/dhcpd   ta bien tiene la interfaz asignada que en este caso es Eth1 dado que es un firewall

y en el caso de poner "ps aux|grep -i dhcp"  para que es?? o que te deve de mostrar???

 *inconexo wrote:*   

> Um... vayamos por partes... te da algun error arrancandolo en la linea de comandos? (Ej.)
> 
> ```
> /usr/sbin/dhcpd -q -pf /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf -user dhcp -group dhcp -chroot /chroot/dhcp
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> Dicho de otra manera: 
> 
> Code:
> 
>    rc-update add eth0 default # O como se llame tu interface de red 
> ...

 

Esto es para iniciar un interficie de red (que ademas tendria que editar /etc/conf.f/net), pero yo entiendo que el quiere arrancar el servidor DHCPD

----------

## opotonil

Si nandelbosc creo que lo que pretende es levantar el servidor dhcp, lo habia entendido mal, y en este caso la verdad que no tengo ni idea del tema.

Salu2.

----------

